
Why is Google spamming the web? (If you advertise on Google, this is a must read) - nickb
http://www.nichesoftware.org/2007/06/01/
======
joshwa
See the reddit discussion of this same article-- commenters point out that
this is due to TOS violations, i.e. ripping the ad content out of the google
iframe and putting it statically on the page. So google can't tell that it's
indexing adwords content.

<http://reddit.com/info/1vczh/comments>

<http://reddit.com/info/1vczh/comments/c1vezw>

~~~
mynameishere
I think google's indexing of ad content is a minor problem relative to the
fact that it is an accessory to millions upon millions upon millions of spam
sites.

But really, c'mon. I know, I know, I know, everybody loves them and they can
never do wrong, but...a multi-billion dollar corporation whose business model
is dependent upon people accidentally clicking links?

